# Tree I.D.



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

Hoping you guys can help me out here. I have this tree that I find quit ugly and I'm thinking of taking it down. More curious if the wood is worth messing with? I have only seen one other tree like this before and its down the street from my house in front of a business and its fenced off with some fancy iron fencing like it protected for some reason. Then again, this could be something thats everywhere and I dont pay enough attention, I dunno, lol.

I cant get a good picture of the leaves or needles or whatever it has on it because they are only on the top. It stayed green all winter long.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/Tree1.jpg

Heres the bark.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/Tree2.jpg

And a close up of the bark.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/Tree3.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

At first blush it looks like a really, really, nice ERC. If it is it's probably hollow or punky at least, but you'll still get lots of pretty aromatic cedar out of her. 


.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like woodpecker holes all around the trunk ? Dont know what effect it has on lumber.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

That was fast!! Thanks guys!!

So, Ive heard some trees are best taken down in the fall or winter. Is this one of em or would it be okay to do it in a couple weeks? Lets pretend the wood inside is good, is it worth paying a portable mill to come in and mill it or would just chopping into turning blanks with a chain saw be sufficient? If I'm going to pay setup on a mill, I may as well cut a walnut as well. Theres hundreds of those here!! Personally, I'm only interested in turning stock.


----------



## Daren (Mar 23, 2012)

ERC doesn't rot/the bugs won't eat it after felling (the heartwood) so when you take it down vs when you mill it is not a big concern. And like you said, on the assumption it is a solid tree, HECK YES mill the trunk into lumber. If you want turning stock you can get tons of that from the limbs. How big (diameter) are you guessing the trunk is about chest high ? You may think you don't have a use for lumber, but I bet once you see it you could find a use for it.  If not sell it/trade it for something else.


.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

Well its not really round so its diameter is different depending which angle you look at it from. At chest height though its probably 14" at the narrow width and 18"-20" at the wider width. The main portion of the trunk actually looks like several smaller trunks that have grown together. I dunno if thats typical or not so not sure what she will look like inside.

I dont currently own a chainsaw and other than wanting to cut a couple tree's down here and wanting to go burl huntin', I really dont need one so Ive been watching CL for something decent to pop up. As soon as something that dosnt look like its been to battle comes up at a decent price, I'll get this thing on the ground so we can see whats inside!!


----------



## Daren (Mar 23, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> ... not so not sure what she will look like inside.



If it is solid (probably is at that size, I was under the impression it was larger-the really big ones get hollow) It should look like this on the inside.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

I would consider that except I dont own the property and I dont plan to live here forever. I have permission to cut down a few trees over on the wooded portion of the property so I plan to take this one, a small bradford pear and mabey a walnut. Theres walnut trees everywhere here.

The property owner wants to take down the 6 or 8 large walnuts near the barn because hes tired of the nuts dropping all over his equipment but when I asked to have the logs when he cut them, he acted like I was stealing from him. Apparently he thinks theres a million dollars worth of logs there. I guess when he's ready to sell those, I'll have him contact Daren!!:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

It looked much bigger to me also for some reason. Yes at 14" it's highly unlikely to have any punk or rot. Mill that beauty up. There's no such thing as useless ERC. You'll find a use for it even if it's just for closet lining. 

:morning1:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> ERC doesn't rot/the bugs won't eat it after felling (the heartwood) so when you take it down vs when you mill it is not a big concern. And like you said, on the assumption it is a solid tree, HECK YES mill the trunk into lumber. If you want turning stock you can get tons of that from the limbs. How big (diameter) are you guessing the trunk is about chest high ? You may think you don't have a use for lumber, but I bet once you see it you could find a use for it.  If not sell it/trade it for something else.
> 
> 
> .


I agree with what daren has said here, I would mill it for sure, I'd mill it just to smell it! Looks great and smells fabuloso when you work it! Branches and crotches will make great turning stock.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

Are the horizontal lines in the bark and the various dots what you guys are calling pecker holes? If thats what that is then I got some busy peckers around here. Those start just a couple feet from the ground and go as high as I can see. I hear the peckers hammering away occasionally when I'm doing yard work. In fact, I heard one yesterday.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wonder if those peckie holes will make for interesting figure?



They don't go very deep and you saw it out in the slab anyway. 



.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Are the horizontal lines in the bark and the various dots what you guys are calling pecker holes? If thats what that is then I got some busy peckers around here. Those start just a couple feet from the ground and go as high as I can see. I hear the peckers hammering away occasionally when I'm doing yard work. In fact, I heard one yesterday.



I didn't see this - I think because I was still typing while you posted. 

Woodpeckers peck holes in trees for various reasons but mostly for food and drink. I think the holes in this tree were made by a bird sucking the sap (sapsuckers). I say this based on memory (which is not my strong suite). 

I'm pretty sure I read or was told by a forester once upon a time that the close horizontal lines are made by sapsuckers. Don't take that to the bank though. 




:i_dunno:


----------

